# Walkies !!!!



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Here are a few of my leads and collars that I make 
XClare


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

They're lovely! How much are they? Jasper desperately needs a new one but is growing soo fast  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

JasperBlack said:


> They're lovely! How much are they? Jasper desperately needs a new one but is growing soo fast  x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love making them  They are £10 for leads and £8 for collars.I can do lots of different colours,patterns and lengths 
XClare


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Fab! What boy colours do you have?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

They are beautiful - love the birds one, love the smurfy one, love the Chinesey one, love, love, love them all


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

JasperBlack said:


> Fab! What boy colours do you have?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can do anything you want.Here are a few boy ideas


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

jasperblack said:


> fab! What boy colours do you have?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

jasperblack said:


> fab! What boy colours do you have?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

jasperblack said:


> fab! What boy colours do you have?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

jasperblack said:


> fab! What boy colours do you have?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Those a really beautiful! And very reasonably priced!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love them!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

They are stunning, the frogs are my favourite how can we buy them?


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Chumphreys said:


> Here are a few of my leads and collars that I make
> XClare


Do you make matching harnesses?


----------



## Qing (Oct 21, 2012)

How about for girls? Love the owl one, but like others said, love them all!!


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

I suppose I can make them and people could pay me with PayPal? I'm sure I could make harnesses.
Here are some girl ones


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

More for the girls


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

And more


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

View attachment 4477
View attachment 4478
View attachment 4479
View attachment 4480
View attachment 4481


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Debs109 (Oct 16, 2012)

I love them - Molly will need a new one soon


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Are they nice and pliable? I like a soft collar and lead!


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Cat 53 said:


> Are they nice and pliable? I like a soft collar and lead!


Very  They soften with use.They can also be machine washed 
XClare


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

They're gorgeous! Can you message me details for ordering a collar and lead xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

My daughter and I love the skull and hearts ribbon! I also like the girl comic, does that come in boy colours? Rachael x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Blimey.... Haven't you been busy 

Did you do all these yourself??? 

Might need to invest in one .... Any pink and white spots / gingham ??? 

xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Sorry Clare, forgot to ask how wide is the ribbon ? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

JasperBlack said:


> They're gorgeous! Can you message me details for ordering a collar and lead xx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What design would you like? I make the leads 1" wide and also the collars.For puppies I can make narrower collars but I can then only use certain ribbons.If you send me the details of what length and design of lead and what width,length and design of collar then I can let you know if its possible 
[email protected]

XClare


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Blimey.... Haven't you been busy
> 
> Did you do all these yourself???
> 
> ...


Thanks Mairi,
I made the leads and collars in the photos myself and the red star collar that Malie is wearing.The other pictures on some of the ribbon designs that I can use to make leads and collars.
Here are some spots and gingham


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Blimey.... Haven't you been busy
> 
> Did you do all these yourself???
> 
> ...


And more
































XClare


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

JasperBlack said:


> My daughter and I love the skull and hearts ribbon! I also like the girl comic, does that come in boy colours? Rachael x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Rachael,
No but here are some alternatives
































XClare


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow...spoilt for choice! Still loving the skull and hearts though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Clare these are amazing!!! Will be showing the OH when he gets home!!


----------

